# When Is The Next Few East Coast Shows?? October??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think Bob's show is in Long Island. Is this correct?

Is there a Parsippany NJ show coming too??

Thanks Guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, next LI show is on 10/10/10.  
Parsippany is 11/21/10. I hope we can meet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, next LI show is on 10/10/10.
> Parsippany is 11/21/10. I hope we can meet! :thumbsup:




Crap!!!! I'm getting married Oct 2 and i'll be away for the 3rd to the 10th!!!! Maybe I can swing a deal with the little lady?!?!?!?!

Dom my track should be here by next week so we might meet alot sooner than you think!!!


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*slot shows:*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Crap!!!! I'm getting married Oct 2 and i'll be away for the 3rd to the 10th!!!! Maybe I can swing a deal with the little lady?!?!?!?!
> 
> Dom my track should be here by next week so we might meet alot sooner than you think!!!


Joe , Just let her know who the BOSS is , and beg like the rest of us do . :tongue: 

Don :wave:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

The Aberdeen,MD show is next month, Sept.26 I believe.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, Congratulation on your wedding!! :thumbsup:
Probably better to begin your HO show expeditions as a new groom 
w/Parsippany.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I went to all three last year, Aberdeen, MD is by far the best.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

For the Aberdeen show, Joe will not yet be married. 
The LI show date presents a conflict I would tend to avoid. 
He can offer to share some quality time w/his new bride @ Parsippany!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Sjracer, you gave me an idea for me to check my calendar. 
I will be staying @ the Inner Harbor for the Yankee series. 
Unfortunately, the HO show is the following week, darn!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LMAO!!! Some of you are nuts!!! Don!!!

Dom I would like to go to Aberdeen, last years was my first time there, but simple fact is at the moment I have used all my mad money for her wedding. This is my 2nd, 1st I was 20 and dumb so it lasted 5 years and I been alone since. My first marriage was a mess, but I have my unbelievably great son from her so I can't say too much about her. Actually her and I have had the best time over the years and my son is a product of it. 

Now this marriage is the right marriage. We actually dated in my senior year of H.S. for a minute, and didn't see or hear from her for 20 years, then one day I got a job bouncing at a club called The Caves and guess who the money girl at the fron door is??? We been living together for 2 or 3 years now and it's time.

This is the one, she is an amazing cook, does laundry and won't let me touch anything!! I do have a cleaning girl come in to clean cause my girl also has a full time job that she's been at for 20 years, she's a Lab Tech at a local hospital. Very good woman. Not sure where she got it from cause she grew up in Coney Island not some far away country!!lol!!

So I guess I will see you guys in Strong Island, unless I hit lotto in the next 3 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## jiml (Feb 2, 2007)

Where can you get more info on the Long Island show?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jiml said:


> Where can you get more info on the Long Island show?


Bob didn't send the mailer out yet. It's the Hilton in Huntington:thumbsup: Correction, it's Melville NY.


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

*marriage:*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> LMAO!!! Some of you are nuts!!! Don!!!
> 
> Dom I would like to go to Aberdeen, last years was my first time there, but simple fact is at the moment I have used all my mad money for her wedding. This is my 2nd, 1st I was 20 and dumb so it lasted 5 years and I been alone since. My first marriage was a mess, but I have my unbelievably great son from her so I can't say too much about her. Actually her and I have had the best time over the years and my son is a product of it.
> 
> ...


Joe , Today is our 37th wedding anniversary , Now that's along time. its been good . Good Luck to you this time around . Although we haven't meet in person . I can tell by your comments that this very good for you . 

Slot cars and a good woman , it just can't get any better.


DON


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, All the best of health & happiness! :thumbsup:
Don, Congratulations on your anniversary!  It's 28yrs. for me.
Jim, Huntington Hilton is on Rte 110. From LIE exit 49 So. 
From Southern St. Pkwy. exit 32 No. What area on LI are you?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

66GTODON said:


> Joe , Today is our 37th wedding anniversary , Now that's along time. its been good . Good Luck to you this time around . Although we haven't meet in person . I can tell by your comments that this very good for you .
> 
> Slot cars and a good woman , it just can't get any better.
> 
> ...


Well said, thanks and congrats!!



Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, All the best of health & happiness! :thumbsup:
> Don, Congratulations on your anniversary!  It's 28yrs. for me.
> Jim, Huntington Hilton is on Rte 110. From LIE exit 49 So.
> From Southern St. Pkwy. exit 32 No. What area on LI are you?


I appreciate that Dom. I am sorry it is in Melville. I will fix my previous post.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Now add Allentown PA to the list, this is the first one for these guys, they have done a great job with train and general toy shows for many many years. It is in a "Mart" environment so if the TM and/or any kids are along there is plenty to keep them occupied as well. First show is Oct. 23rd. 

http://www.free-press-release.com/n...y-slot-car-show-and-swap-meet-1284439501.html


This is where it's being held: http://www.merchantssquaremall.com/

Very easy to get to about 2 minutes off I78 :thumbsup:

I believe Bob Beers will be there and they are listing a scheduled ECHORR event but I have no confirmation other than seeing it advertised at last week's train show. Any other vendors on here going?

Edit: Just checked the ECHORR site and they now show this event on their schedule...


----------

